# Any alternative to Airtel BB?



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

After getting hit by FUP last month, I changed my plan to a beefier 75GB limit. I just got the bill and it is a massive Rs.2000 pm hereon from my previous 1.5k.
Current Plan: 1699 plan 4mbps, Bangalore.
I don't think so much money is justified on an internet connection and hence have decided to shift my ISP.

*Kindly recommend any other ISPs who provide similar speeds of 4mbps and at a much affordable cost with a similarly tolerable CC.
*
The Airtel plans available as of now: (my usage falls in between these)
1399 for 30GB
1699 for 75GB 

Must have:
~ 4mbps or higher speed DL and 1mbps+ UL
~ Low latency (similar to Airtel)
~ No disconnections (at all)

The reason I am with Airtel till now is because of the constant speed it offers, no disconnections after switching to google DNSand also the latency of around 70 is good for online gaming. Their CC is also better than most but recently I am finding weird candidates online but I know how to get my work done so thats not a prob.

I think the providers available here are:
BSNL 
Airtel
Have to check with: Youtelecom, Railwire
Not an absolute list; will search all available ones in a few days

*www.speedtest.net/result/1520788613.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2011)

Can you opt for cable net? It will provide pings as low as single digit!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't forget to get price quotes from your's cable operator.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think there is cable here. Never heard of them. But will keep a look out. 

Just paid the airtel bill for 3780 bucks for 2months. Damn! Thats a loot.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_mad.gif


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarath check this. Cable Broadband in Bangalore, Broadband Plans in Bangalore, Broadband Services in Bangalore
this ISP provides plans with *NO FUP* 
And its the same connection i was talking about, giving as low as 8 ping (in college), 30 (frnd).


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok will check that out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2011)

three other service provides are
act broadband, 5mbps, fiber optic cable.
you broadband, 12mbps, unknown
hathway broadband, don't know, TV cable.

i am also looking for an ISP in Bangalore


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2011)

Hathway BB is dependable (at least here at my place)
many of my friends are using Hathway and I'm gonna switch too soon

5MBPS plans will be ok for you Sarath
Hathway : Get Connected


----------



## eggman (Nov 12, 2011)

Even I wanna switch from Airtel..
I'm confused between Spectranet and Railwire ...

Airtel does give constantly good speed and no downtime whatsoever....Something I love...Dunno if other providers will be able to provide the same..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Hathway BB is dependable (at least here at my place)
> many of my friends are using Hathway and I'm gonna switch too soon
> 
> 5MBPS plans will be ok for you Sarath
> Hathway : Get Connected



i think there is FUP on that one too, i jus got a "you have consumed 100% of your high speed data transfer limit of 8192 MB" email from airtel today that too for the first time guess its time to move on,any suggestions of unlimited plans with atleat 512kbps with a budget of 1k and i live in mysore


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2011)

That FUP limit is there
but just check this
its 10gb for 256kbps connection
...25gb for 1 mbps connection

so i guess it should have at least 80-100gb for 5mbps connection


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 23, 2011)

btw how about BSNL ??

they are going to double there speeds in Jan 2012 and they charge quite reasonable !
Though services depends upon exchange


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

I am using Spectranet. 1 Mbps 999+100 = 1.1K

Absolutely NO FUP . And I mean it . I am downloading around 150GB (upload+download) a month . Works good . One day a month for downtime but since last 1 month there are no downtime.

Check in your area before you apply.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 23, 2011)

^In which area of bangalore?


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

BTM man. Second stage near Mico Layout police station.


----------



## bnagpur (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: BTM 2nd stage behind mico layout new police station?*



xtremevicky said:


> BTM man. Second stage near Mico Layout police station.



Hey xtremevicky,
do you still have spectranet, I have read a lot about its downtime. (am also looking for spectranet in BTM 2nd stage). please reply about how your experience was/is.


----------



## bnagpur (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi xtremevicky,
are you still in BTM 2nd stage and using spectranet? I am here because of great AIRTEL (worst ever). I am in BTM 2nd stage behind mico layout new police station. how is your experience with spectranet? I have heard a lot about their frequent disconnection.


----------

